# Flounder Gigging Guide



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

I was wondering if the flounder gigging is going to be good when the season reopens in December. If so i would like some recommendations for a guids.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Shawn Harvey in Port O’Connor is solid year round!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Call Eric at 979-480-7688. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. I forgot to mention that I’m looking really for the Galveston or Matagorda area.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

coachlaw said:


> Call Eric at 979-480-7688. You won't be disappointed.


It appears this man is based out of Lake Jackson and does a fair amount in San Luis Pass: ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks just sent him a text


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

RICK HAMMOND IN ROCKPORT IS THE BEST IN THE BUSINESS-NIGHT STALKER GUIDE SERVICE
I HAVE BEEN OUT WITH HIM 7 OR 8 TIMES


----------



## greyghost7 (Feb 3, 2020)

PetraTech said:


> Thanks for the replies. I forgot to mention that I’m looking really for the Galveston or Matagorda area.


Hey Petra Tech 
I too looking at doing a gigging attempt for flounder. If you open to having another fellow 2cooler along let's get together as 2cooler outing
Norm


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

greyghost7 said:


> Hey Petra Tech
> I too looking at doing a gigging attempt for flounder. If you open to having another fellow 2cooler along let's get together as 2cooler outing
> Norm


Not for this one, im taking out a client and his kiddos


----------

